# SSL Essentials Bundle: worth considering?



## cedricm (Apr 15, 2022)

The https://store.solidstatelogic.com/plug-ins/ssl-essentials-bundle (SSL Essentials Bundle) is on sale for $49.
It includes Channel Strip 2 and Bus Compressor 2.

How well are these plugins optimized for CPU usage vs the competition?


----------



## FireGS (Apr 15, 2022)

Don't think you'd need another channel strip after this one. Same with the Bus compressor. They're super well done, super clean, and REALLY easy on CPU. They're designed to be used on every channel and every bus.


----------



## premjj (Apr 15, 2022)

cedricm said:


> The https://store.solidstatelogic.com/plug-ins/ssl-essentials-bundle (SSL Essentials Bundle) is on sale for $49.
> It includes Channel Strip 2 and Bus Compressor 2.
> 
> How well are these plugins optimized for CPU usage vs the competition?


It's a little cheaper at JRR.

Total comes down to $44.49 with the code FORUM.

Adding any free plugin from this list will bring it down further to $41.99 with the code GROUP.


----------



## cqd (Apr 15, 2022)

Definitely worth considering..
I have way too many plugins and find myself using these a lot..


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Apr 15, 2022)

Same - my go to channel strip usually.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Apr 15, 2022)

Bought last year. I never use the channel strip (deleted it as I don’t use any strips) but I use the compressor frequently - it’s one of my 3 or so go-to compressors. I’m not making orchestral, however.


----------



## robgb (Apr 15, 2022)

I don't know anything about these plugins, but I seem to recall some engineer type on YouTube saying that they aren't particularly good. Sorry to be vague. I could be completely wrong.

EDIT: Trash Panda pointed out that it was probably a video by Paul Third and I believe that's right. I have no idea who Paul Third is or what his expertise might be, and apparently others love these plugins, so please ignore my vague comment. They actually look and sound pretty damn good to me and I'm very tempted to buy this bundle.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Apr 15, 2022)

robgb said:


> I don't know anything about these plugins, but I seem to recall some engineer type on YouTube saying that they aren't particularly good. Sorry to be vague. I could be completely wrong.


Vague random YT person who may or may not be an engineer and who may or may not have commercial connections to brands and sponsors has as much value as random VI person (me): I say the compressor is stellar.

Have no opinion on the strip.

$44 or so for the compressor is a steal. If you like SSL compressors.


----------



## jcrosby (Apr 15, 2022)

I paid almost 10x for these almost a decade ago and they still are two of the best SSL emulations I have. (And don't regret it). I prefer SSL's G-Bus to UAD's, the bus compressor alone is worth it. The channel's great too, one thing to realize though is that it doesn't add harmonics. (I.e. not emulating saturation). I don't consider this a shortcoming though as I personally think being able to choose saturation after the fact is the better option.

Ultimately though I'm *also* just an online opinion... Demo them and see what you think.


----------



## Trash Panda (Apr 15, 2022)

robgb said:


> I don't know anything about these plugins, but I seem to recall some engineer type on YouTube saying that they aren't particularly good. Sorry to be vague. I could be completely wrong.


Are you referring to Paul Third ripping on their vintage drive plugin?


----------



## cqd (Apr 15, 2022)

I actually really like the compressor on the strip too come to think of it..it has an automatic make up that I don't think I've seen anywhere else..


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Apr 15, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> I paid almost 10x for these almost a decade ago and they still are two of the best SSL emulations I have. (And don't regret it). I prefer SSL's G-Bus to UAD's, the bus compressor alone is worth it. The channel's great too, one thing to realize though is that it doesn't add harmonics. (I.e. not emulating saturation). I don't consider this a shortcoming though as I personally think being able to choose saturation after the fact is the better option.
> 
> Ultimately though I'm *also* just an online opinion... Demo them and see what you think.


Yes! I often only want to add saturation and distortion manually with specific plugins and not have every little plugin add something in. Especially to something I use on a bus.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 16, 2022)

I already have so many compressors, and channel strips to choose from. Most of the time I can't decide which one to use. 

So adding more options would just make it more difficult to choose a compressor or channel strip for a mix. But then again, what makes these super special ? I know the price is very tempting given the non-discounted price is quite steep.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Apr 16, 2022)

The bus compressor can be punchy and can add weight without saturation. It’s a “tight” compressor. 

It’s definitely worth reading up on the major compressor types - I keep only one or two per type, if that. The SSL is a VCA compressor.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Apr 16, 2022)

I bought it used for $100, I liked it so much I bought another!


----------



## Nimrod7 (Apr 16, 2022)

Just a note that if anyone owns v1 of the Strip & Compressor, V2 is a free upgrade. Just download and install, the iLok license will work as is. 

And yes, totally worth it.


----------



## cedricm (Apr 16, 2022)

I somehow can't download the PDF documentation. Can someone please post the two PDFs ?


----------



## Nimrod7 (Apr 16, 2022)

cedricm said:


> I somehow can't download the PDF documentation. Can someone please post the two PDFs ?


It's just one pdf I believe for all Native V6:


----------



## cedricm (Apr 16, 2022)

Nimrod7 said:


> It's just one pdf I believe for all Native V6:


Thanks Bill,

But no, there are 2:
Bus Compressor 2 User Guide
Channel Strip 2 User Guide

When I click on the PDF icon, then click on the second one, here's what happens:


----------



## Nimrod7 (Apr 16, 2022)

cedricm said:


> Thanks Bill,
> 
> But no, there are 2:
> Bus Compressor 2 User Guide
> ...


Ah yeah, does the same to me.
What I did it was click the PDF Icon -> Print -> Save PDF.


----------



## robgb (Apr 16, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Are you referring to Paul Third ripping on their vintage drive plugin?


I may be. That's sounds about right.

EDIT: Yes, I just checked and it seems he made a follow-up video after he was approached by SSL. I have no idea who Paul Third is or what his expertise might be, and apparently others love these plugins, so please ignore my vague comment. They actually look and sound pretty damn good to me and I'm very tempted to buy this bundle.


----------



## Trash Panda (Apr 16, 2022)

robgb said:


> I may be. That's sounds about right.
> 
> EDIT: Yes, I just checked and it seems he made a follow-up video after he was approached by SSL. I have no idea who Paul Third is or what his expertise might be, and apparently others love these plugins, so please ignore my vague comment. They actually look and sound pretty damn good to me and I'm very tempted to buy this bundle.


Yeah, the closest thing to criticism of this bundle I’ve seen on YouTube is Glenn Fricker saying it’s too expensive (which it is outside of sales like this).


----------



## lydian91 (Apr 16, 2022)

Oh wow I bought this bundle on a similar sale, but before the v2 update. I had been using the Slate plugins as my channel strip and ended up sticking with that. 

After reading this thread, I was pleasantly surprised to find that v2 is a free update. The UI/layout is much improved and the 360 software is a really nice addition. Slate is all about options and swappable modules, which I don't really need. It also doesn't allow you to view all of the plugins in one place (like with SSL 360).

This is really what I've been looking for. Streamlined and minimalist trim, eq, and dynamics for every channel. The UC1 controller has now become very tempting. The ability to make all of this tactile might be too much to resist.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Apr 16, 2022)

Always take YT "experts" with a grain or two of salt. After seeing a few options the best practice still is (IMO) downloading a demo and seeing for yourself especially as individual usage will probably vary based on your own particular experience and needs. Unless, of course, you don't want to take responsibility for your own decisions, lol.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Apr 16, 2022)

lydian91 said:


> Oh wow I bought this bundle on a similar sale, but before the v2 update. I had been using the Slate plugins as my channel strip and ended up sticking with that.
> 
> After reading this thread, I was pleasantly surprised to find that v2 is a free update. The UI/layout is much improved and the 360 software is a really nice addition. Slate is all about options and swappable modules, which I don't really need. It also doesn't allow you to view all of the plugins in one place (like with SSL 360).
> 
> This is really what I've been looking for. Streamlined and minimalist trim, eq, and dynamics for every channel. The UC1 controller has now become very tempting. The ability to make all of this tactile might be too much to resist.


For swappable modules I would recommend taking a look at PSP Audioware's Infinistrip.


----------



## cel4145 (Apr 16, 2022)

Wes Antczak said:


> Always take YT "experts" with a grain or two of salt. After seeing a few options the best practice still is (IMO) downloading a demo and seeing for yourself especially as individual usage will probably vary based on your own particular experience and needs. Unless, of course, you don't want to take responsibility for your own decisions, lol.



Yeah, I particularly love the so-called reviewers where it's clear they just recorded themselves working with it for the first time. And then they edit the video to make it seem like they put together a review to begin with, 
after learning how to use the plugin.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Apr 16, 2022)

cel4145 said:


> Yeah, I particularly love the so-called reviewers where it's clear they just recorded themselves working with it for the first time. And then they edit the video to make it seem like they put together a review to begin with,
> after learning how to use the plugin.


On YT most everyone with a channel is an expert.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Apr 16, 2022)

I should add that this channel strip paired with the Rocksolid Audio Control Strip 2 controller is a really nice workflow for my setup. I have a Metagrid button to quickly add the SSL Channel Strip plugin onto any track and then the Control Strip 2 let's me immediately have hands on control with each part of the strip (for the most part). It's like Console 1 - but better IMO.


----------



## clisma (Apr 16, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I should add that this channel strip paired with the Rocksolid Audio Control Strip 2 controller is a really nice workflow for my setup. I have a Metagrid button to quickly add the SSL Channel Strip plugin onto any track and then the Control Strip 2 let's me immediately have hands on control with each part of the strip (for the most part). It's like Console 1 - but better IMO.


Ah good, so you've been getting along well with it then? I was waiting for your first impressions with it, I've had the site open for a while, very tempting, so if you have anything else to report on the Rocksolid, please let us know.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Apr 16, 2022)

clisma said:


> Ah good, so you've been getting along well with it then? I was waiting for your first impressions with it, I've had the site open for a while, very tempting, so if you have anything else to report on the Rocksolid, please let us know.


So far so good! I send them some feedback / requests for new presets, but so far I haven't seen any improvement or movement on those. I'm going to follow up. They are a small company and still getting their feet under them, so cutting them more slack. But overall, it's a really nice device and approach to plugin control - way more flexible (in practicality and in theory) than Console 1 or the SSL UC-1.


----------



## clisma (Apr 16, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> So far so good! I send them some feedback / requests for new presets, but so far I haven't seen any improvement or movement on those. I'm going to follow up. They are a small company and still getting their feet under them, so cutting them more slack. But overall, it's a really nice device and approach to plugin control - way more flexible (in practicality and in theory) than Console 1 or the SSL UC-1.


Good to hear! So I reckon you're not put off in any way by the one-control-at-a-time of Mouse Mode, or do you use MIDI Mode? Either way, they are sold out at the moment, so I'll have to wait for the next batch.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Apr 16, 2022)

clisma said:


> Good to hear! So I reckon you're not put off in any way by the one-control-at-a-time of Mouse Mode, or do you use MIDI Mode? Either way, they are sold out at the moment, so I'll have to wait for the next batch.


I only use Mouse Mode and it doesn't bother me one bit. Even if I was using a normal mouse, I would only be controlling one thing at a time and with my Console 1, I was doing the same pretty much. I have mine positioned right next to my mouse on the right side, so that way, I don't accidentally move the mouse while I'm using the controller. I haven't tried MIDI mode, but I believe it works pretty great too.


----------



## polynaeus (Apr 16, 2022)

I’ve used the Waves SSL versions and loved them. Wonder how different / better these are. Would assume SSL does SSL better then Waves does SSL.


----------



## cedricm (Apr 16, 2022)

polynaeus said:


> I’ve used the Waves SSL versions and loved them. Wonder how different / better these are. Would assume SSL does SSL better then Waves does SSL.


The SSL Channel Strip 2 is an emulation of the 9000K though. Some people prefer channel strips emulating the 4000 E and others have both, if not more.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Apr 16, 2022)

polynaeus said:


> I’ve used the Waves SSL versions and loved them. Wonder how different / better these are. Would assume SSL does SSL better then Waves does SSL.


They look way better, so they must also sound better!


----------



## polynaeus (Apr 16, 2022)

AceAudioHQ said:


> They look way better, so they must also sound better!


Haha this is true


----------



## polynaeus (Apr 16, 2022)

cedricm said:


> The SSL Channel Strip 2 is an emulation of the 9000K though. Some people prefer channel strips emulating the 4000 E and others have both, if not more.


Ahhh so there IS a difference. I’m not familiar with the SSL line to know the difference in the models.


----------



## Nimrod7 (Apr 16, 2022)

polynaeus said:


> I’ve used the Waves SSL versions and loved them. Wonder how different / better these are. Would assume SSL does SSL better then Waves does SSL.








Fun aside the Waves SSL EV2 is really good. 
SSL's SSL strip is 9000, Waves is 4000E. 

Personally if I had one or the other, it would be enough for me. 
However many experienced mixing engineers may differ with that opinion.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Apr 16, 2022)

cedricm said:


> The SSL Channel Strip 2 is an emulation of the 9000K though. Some people prefer channel strips emulating the 4000 E and others have both, if not more.


I believe SSL has explicitly stated this plugin is not an emulation of any single console and is more of an amalgamation of everything SSL has learned over the years through multiple consoles.


----------



## polynaeus (Apr 16, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I believe SSL has explicitly stated this plugin is not an emulation of any single console and is more of an amalgamation of everything SSL has learned over the years through multiple consoles.


Oh that sounds cool.


----------



## Martin S (Apr 17, 2022)

The SSL Native Channel Strip 2 has both G and E console series.

From their website:


Switchable EQ characteristics between E Series and G Series


----------



## cedricm (Apr 17, 2022)

That's only the EQ though.


Martin S said:


> The SSL Native Channel Strip 2 has both G and E console series.
> 
> From their website:
> 
> ...


The 4000 E series had 2 generations of EQ, aka brown and black. The 4000G pink and orange. The differences were substantial enough that some customers ordered consoles with a mix of channels with different EQs

Also I'm not an expert, but I assume the other parts (compressor, gate, gain and so forth) are different for the 9000K and the 4000E.
At the very least, the components were different, the preamps were different.

So no, in my opinion, while it's great to have the E/G switch, it's not the same as having an SSL 4000 E in addition to the Channel Strip 2.

Here's an interesting video:


----------



## Martin S (Apr 17, 2022)

I’m just quoting SSL’s own information from their own website, regarding this particular plugin. The finer details aren’t disclosed by SSL, other than than the 2 different EQ characteristics (not the dynamic section of the plug-in). But maybe you could shoot them an email asking for more details?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Apr 17, 2022)

This is a direct quote from SSL in regards to the channel strip:

"SSL made a digital algorithm to best represent our historic design philosophy. We never set out to make an exact digital representation of any one analogue item."


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 23, 2022)

Hi,

So, I ended up buying these SSL Plugins. I'm very happy with both the Channel Strip, and Bus Compressor, very high quality plugins at the current discounted price, and very nice GUI design.


----------



## Trash Panda (Apr 23, 2022)

Nice to see the v1 license from the last $49 sale works for these too. 👍🏻


----------



## mscp (Apr 26, 2022)

It is, but if you have an M1, beware that using it in Logic Pro X (native - not Rosetta 2) will use quite a lot of CPU power.


----------

